# Can it be constipation if you still go every 1-2 days?



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

I've been rotating a bit, I go one day but not the next. This is usually not considered constipation but the day I do not go I FEEL like I need to go I just can't. It's an annoying sensation to have most of the day. I am still modifying my low fodmap diet to include more soluble fiber so will see how it goes. I was just wondering if IBS-C can include this scenario. Thanks


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Constipation, in my view is more are you cleaning your colon out rather than some arbitrary how frequently you go.

The thing is, for people with normal colon transit the only time they need to worry about constipation is when things get a bit hard and stuck, so thats what doctors refer to as constipation, once it passes they typically go back to going every day and feel normal.

However with IBS you have typically delayed transit (i'm fairly sure everyone with IBS has this in some ways) so the muscles dont work properly so you usually never go normally. For me it feels like my normal state is my bowel isnt working properly but it will sometimes get spikes of improvement and you'll have a few good days before it settles back down. This also causes other symptoms such as foecal loading (its not moving enough out) and bad gus, feeling of incomplete emptying and smaller non formed stools as when the muscles dont work properly nothing seems to move through.

Personally I usually go everyday, but I still feel awful despite it as they are incomplete bowel movements. I rarely feel I clean that much out. So the frequency of going imo has always been quite a poor test.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well IBS in general can have those issues so I don't know why they would be excluded from IBS-C. People with daily diarrhea can have that sort of sensation during the day as well.

Constipation usually has two aspects. 1 Frequency and 2 Consistency. They tend to go together but some people have more of one than the other.

IBS can cause discomfort whether you are constipated or not. So I don't know if the reason for the discomfort is specifically constipation, or that something about the days you don't go (that may not be a hard to pass constipated stool) that sets off the IBS discomforts of feeling like you need to go when you can't go or don't need to go.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, still going daily but must strain to go and stool is in bits anywhere from 1/2-2.5inches in size. This is starting to irritate hemorrhoids. I am thinking of starting a stool softner for a while to see if that helps. I feel I am doing all the right things, lots of fruits and vegetables, lots of water, definitely getting 25 grams of fiber a day. Before my issues began 6 months ago I was a once a day guy in the morning, large type4 stool perfect every day. Now I'm lucky if I go by 5pm and seem continually in a state of being unsure if I can go, when I decide ok i will try, i can but must strain a lot. I may start eating some prunes and see if this helps..


----------

